# Brynmefys estate, Llanelli - 2015



## Sean of Wales (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi all, first place I've got photos of, hope they're okay. It was built during the post-war period, on the outskirts of Llanelli, near Furnace. 46 houses were built on the site, but since then most of them have been abandoned, though a few are still occupied. For years the government have been saying they're going to fix the place up, but I guess they didn't want to spend money on it and just left it there to rot. I wonder what it would be like to live surrounded by these empty husks, but anyway carrying on...

On the way up to the location, we noticed this building on the side of the road. Have no idea what it is, an old coal shed perhaps? The area itself is called Furnace so it's likely connected to that.














So moving on, we made our way up to the estate itself. We could only access one of the houses, due to the rest being boarded up or obstructed by weeds, so I apologize for the mainly exterior only shots.

























We headed into one of the houses, the only one we found accessible. Sorry for the crappy quality, my hand was shaky.













Back outside we go!

















































Sorry it's a bit pic heavy, I don't really do this often and I wanted to get as many as I could. It's a really open area, so anyone can walk around and take pics.


----------



## krela (Mar 20, 2016)

The photos are fine! Thanks for posting.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 20, 2016)

Great pics thats a quite a few houses, thanks


----------



## Rubex (Mar 20, 2016)

Really great photos! I enjoyed it


----------



## Sean of Wales (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks, I don't really get to do it much so it was nice to find a place to post them


----------



## Sean of Wales (Mar 20, 2016)

URBANMYTH said:


> Great pics thats a quite a few houses, thanks



There are a few houses around there still occupied, one resident was watching us curiously, probably thought we were a bunch of no good evildoers.


----------



## thorfrun (Mar 20, 2016)

i passed these today on my way into town, nice shots


----------



## smiler (Mar 20, 2016)

Seems a hell of a waste, Great find Sean, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Sean of Wales (Mar 21, 2016)

thorfrun said:


> i passed these today on my way into town, nice shots



Should pop in and see if you can find any more stuff, it's pretty open


----------

